# Eye Infection or Eye Bite?



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

so the girl at the LFC put 2 piranhas in each bag (had i not been a first time buyer i wouldn't have let her do this, but hindsight 20/20), i got 6 total. they all got bit up a little bit. they've all healed since, except for this guy... maybe.

i was told by someone looking at a different picture he had an eye infection (i originally thought his eye was bitten), and to add salt/raise the temp/kill the light. tried it, to no avail.

so i'm wondering what you guys think, if it's an eye infection or a bite. it's really difficult getting a picture of these little twerps, so this was the best i could do.

- on a side note, he got fin-nipped real bad last night. his tail and his dorsal fin both got a few pieces taken out. i hope my other fish aren't seeing him as weaker or something...

and one more thing, his name is Halfie


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

looks like the eye has been damaged, i wouldn't hold out much hope of it healing, he should be fine using the other eye tho


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

good to hear.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

He had eye damage and will be fine. By boy Jmax611 has 13 gold spilos and one had his eye bitten and he is doing fine with one eye so I am sure ours will be fine.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Well,either way he should be fine. One of my caribe had his right eye almost torn completely out. Now, all is left is a almost empty socket. Just a bit of pupil is left. He doesn't have any problem swimming or eating. He's very active , only bad thing is when some other caribe try's to bump him on the right side. He can't see them,lol.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

his mother and father have blessed him with two eyes..he shall live to see another day...unless the other one gets bitten out too ha


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

he got all his fins nipped off today. other eye is still there though.


----------



## Red-eye (Jun 20, 2007)

maybe worth while putting him in a seperate tank for a while or theothers may just kill him for being injured


----------

